
Tesla’s Cybertruck will have a solar charging option - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/22/teslas-cybertruck-will-have-a-solar-charging-option-says-musk/
======
devicetray0
I was not interested in the Cybertruck, and I find it relatively ugly and many
of the features don't apply to me. However, a solar-charging option is BIG
news to me. I'm surprised this was not mentioned on-stage.

~~~
aguyfromnb
> _However, a solar-charging option is BIG news to me. I 'm surprised this was
> not mentioned on-stage._

It wasn't said onstage because it was an off-the-cuff response by Musk to a
random tweet. Like when he said the Roadster will have rocket boosters. Why is
it an "article" on TechCrunch is the real question.

But I'll ask: how is slapping a solar panel on an electric vehicle "BIG news"?
According to Musk, it can add 15 miles per day; that's a few hours of walking,
and has very little practical value.

~~~
devicetray0
I don't drive a lot (only a couple dozen kilometers a week), but I live in a
sunny area. I'd be happy if my car/truck/atv outside could just charge for
"free" outside (big news to me, perhaps not to most) and never have to buy
petrol again.

